# Veggie Skillet Eggs Fritatta



## kyntar (Apr 4, 2020)

This is a video a friend of mine did for Snap Ed. A class she does usually at schools to teach about cooking.

Veggie Skillet Eggs Fritatta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0cKZSWHZ8E&t=91s


----------

